# Ranch Dressing Mix



## CWS4322 (Dec 31, 2013)

I decided we needed dip for the veggie platter. Not having any "mixes" in the house, I gave this a try:

Homemade Ranch Seasoning Mix | Gimme Some Oven

 I mixed a couple of soup spoonfuls with 1-1/2 c Greek yogurt. My two guests really liked it. I did go a little heavier on the dill and light on the salt. There is a small jar leftover (I happen to keep powdered buttermilk in the house for using in the bread machine).


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2013)

I never thought of making a mix. I just make it from scratch and it varies by my mood, what goes in it and how much.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2014)

I've made cajun seasoning mix, leaving out the salt so I can use as much as I like without excess salt.  It's great!  

I especially like it in a pot of beans because I usually don't have to add any salt at all, since many of the sausages or smoked meats I use add enough salt for me.

There are plenty of recipes for various mixtures online.  I may try the ranch mix too.  I like to use bottled ranch dressing for flavoring and by making my own mixture, I can control the salt content while still being able to add as much seasoning as I like.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 1, 2014)

I am mindful about salt intake.  Many things I make that have distinct spice flavors,  I omit the salt altogether or just use a pinch.   I think we use a similar recipe to make ranch dressing,  I would have to check.  

 What else you say  =  use dry  buttermilk in the bread machine.  Now, that is something I never thought of doing.  Good Tip.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 1, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I decided we needed dip for the veggie platter. Not having any "mixes" in the house, I gave this a try:
> 
> Homemade Ranch Seasoning Mix | Gimme Some Oven
> 
> I mixed a couple of soup spoonfuls with 1-1/2 c Greek yogurt. My two guests really liked it. I did go a little heavier on the dill and light on the salt. There is a small jar leftover (I happen to keep powdered buttermilk in the house for using in the bread machine).


I've saved that. How long would the mix keep in a screw top jar in the 'fridge? I mostly live alone and there's only so much salad dressing a woman can use at one fell swoop.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 1, 2014)

Once you mix it with milk/yogurt, I would imagine a week in the fridge. The dry mix keeps for 3 months according to the person who posted it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks. I copied and saved it too.  I never heard of powdered buttermilk?  In fact, I have never seen it before.  I will look for it next time in store.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 2, 2014)

The only place I have found powdered buttermilk is at health food stores.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 2, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks. I copied and saved it too. I never heard of powdered buttermilk? In fact, I have never seen it before. I will look for it next time in store.


and TaxLady

It's in the powdered/canned milk section in our grocery store, Publix. You have to keep refrigerated once it's open. I bought it because I got tired of having to buy a bottle of buttermilk for biscuits or a ranch dressing we make and then having to figure out something else to make before the buttermilk went bad.  Works just fine in the recipes I've tried that call for it, though I do tend to use a little more of the powder than the can calls for when reconstituting.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> and TaxLady
> 
> It's in the powdered/canned milk section in our grocery store, Publix. *You have to keep refrigerated once it's open. *I bought it because I got tired of having to buy a bottle of buttermilk for biscuits or a ranch dressing we make and then having to figure out something else to make before the buttermilk went bad.  Works just fine in the recipes I've tried that call for it, though I do tend to use a little more of the powder than the can calls for when reconstituting.



So that's what I did wrong. The powdered buttermilk got hard as a rock in the pantry. I might get another box. I'm sure you know that a little lemon juice or vinegar added to whole milk will be a pretty good sub for buttermilk in a recipe. I never have whole milk on hand however.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 3, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> and TaxLady
> 
> It's in the powdered/canned milk section in our grocery store, Publix. You have to keep refrigerated once it's open. I bought it because I got tired of having to buy a bottle of buttermilk for biscuits or a ranch dressing we make and then having to figure out something else to make before the buttermilk went bad.  Works just fine in the recipes I've tried that call for it, though I do tend to use a little more of the powder than the can calls for when reconstituting.



My exact issue. Using the remaining buttermilk after completing a dish that calls for it.  I have to toss it every single time.

Many folks here in the south drink it, so its abundant.

My question.  I see more low fat buttermilk than regular/whole buttermilk. In fact, regular is not always on the shelf.
I know that buttermilk itself is low fat regardless.
Is the low fat type as good? Is it the same?  What type do you use?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2014)

Most of the buttermilk sold nowadays isn't really buttermilk. It's a cultured milk product. Real buttermilk is what's leftover after churning butter. It was pretty low fat. So, I think low fat "buttermilk" probably comes closer to traditional buttermilk.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 4, 2014)

I tried the powdered buttermilk but still didn't use it often enough and it got hard.  When I am making something that calls for buttermilk I buy the smallest container I can find and just toss the excess.  I know no one is going to eat it.  I have made cakes that call for sour milk, and in that case I just add some vinegar to whole milk.  That is also something I have to buy special when I need it, but at least DH will use the rest of it in his coffee.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I tried the powdered buttermilk but still didn't use it often enough and it got hard.  When I am making something that calls for buttermilk I buy the smallest container I can find and just toss the excess.  I know no one is going to eat it.  I have made cakes that call for sour milk, and in that case I just add some vinegar to whole milk.  That is also something I have to buy special when I need it, but at least DH will use the rest of it in his coffee.


I had to read that a few times. I thought you were saying that your DH was willing to use the rest of the buttermilk in his coffee. 

I think I need more coffee.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 4, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I tried the powdered buttermilk but still didn't use it often enough and it got hard. .


 
THe container I bought has been in there several months at least.  Don't remember when we bought it exactly but I know it's been several months.  Still not hard.  Maybe it's not in an airtight container and is losing all the moisture.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 4, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> THe container I bought has been in there several months at least.  Don't remember when we bought it exactly but I know it's been several months.  Still not hard.  Maybe it's not in an airtight container and is losing all the moisture.




I may have had it much longer than several months.....


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I may have had it much longer than several months.....


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 9, 2014)

I toss the "hardened" powder in the blender. Works for me. I don't have enough room I the fridge for powdered buttermilk.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 1, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> and TaxLady
> 
> It's in the powdered/canned milk section in our grocery store, Publix. You have to keep refrigerated once it's open. I bought it because I got tired of having to buy a bottle of buttermilk for biscuits or a ranch dressing we make and then having to figure out something else to make before the buttermilk went bad. Works just fine in the recipes I've tried that call for it, though I do tend to use a little more of the powder than the can calls for when reconstituting.


As I never remember to buy cultured buttermilk and I make my own yoghourt and always have a jar in the 'fridge, I tend to use the latter for  scones/biscuits and other things asking for b/milk. I suppose yoghourt could be used for the ranch dressing instead of buttermilk?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> As I never remember to buy cultured buttermilk and I make my own yoghourt and always have a jar in the 'fridge, I tend to use the latter for  scones/biscuits and other things asking for b/milk. I suppose yoghourt could be used for the ranch dressing instead of buttermilk?


I often use yogourt in Ranch as well as sour cream. I never bother with buttermilk.


----------

